
In defense of “how it looks” - blasdel
http://www.murketing.com/journal/?p=4899
======
thisduck
_And yet: Please show me a product or object hailed by the design elite as
Good that doesn’t just so happen to be aesthetically pleasing._

craigslist, anyone?

~~~
blasdel
I personally love craigslist's 1996 academic webpage design: very little
divergence from browser default styles, minimal positioning, and "font-family:
serif;".

The "design elite" _DESPISE_ craigslist. There was a long stretch a few years
ago where prominent dimwits were putting up their total redesigns of
craigslist just about weekly. There have been multiple organized design
contests based around it!

